# Perhaps the best Apologetic I have ever read.



## SemperFiDawg (May 17, 2021)

I happened upon this apologetic several years ago when I had all but given up debating down here.  When I first read it I thought it was the best I had ever read.  It wasn't because it was the most rational.  It's not.  It wasn't because it was the most intellectual.  It's not.  It IS the most appropriate piece I have ever read written to non-believers, or even believers who are struggling with their faith.  It's written in user friendly lay-mans terms and I think it would be just as helpful to a believer as a non-believer. There's a huge gulf between religious beliefs and spiritual experience.  Having one doesn't automatically infer or confer the other.  This addresses THAT fact.    It's a summation of the experiences of former agnostics and atheist who needed something, someone to help them and they found God.  I don't post it here to debate it, and I won't.  I just found it very accurate to my personal experience and hope maybe others would be helped by it also.  There are many here, based on what has been said, who will be able to identify with this what is described in this chapter.

This is the context for which it is set.  It's a context I personally identified with.



> Consider the plight of those who once had faith, but have lost it.......Religion says the existence of God can be proved; the agnostic says it can't be proved; and the atheist claims proof of the non-existence of God.  Obviously the dilemma of the wanderer from the faith is that of profound confusion.  He cannot attain in even a small degree the assurance of the believer, the agnostic, or the atheist.  He is the bewildered one.



That was me, bewildered.


https://www.aa.org/assets/en_us/en_step2.pdf


----------

